# Unhappy with new forum setup.



## Sekhmet (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm all fine for adding Pathfinder to D&D Legacy (hell, it came out before current edition), but the rush of D&D Next is disorienting and borderline spam on a forum that was once about previous editions.
Please reseparate D&D Next from Legacy forums.


----------



## Jackinthegreen (Oct 15, 2012)

Since I can't give experience, I'm going to post my agreement.  With all of the D&D Next threads flooding the forum, I'm inclined not to even look at the forum because it takes too much time weeding out which thread belongs to which edition and such.


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Oct 15, 2012)

As discussed in the Meta forum, you can avoid tags you don't like. Click on a tag and it'll filter out the other tags.

Unfortunately, there doesn't yet seem to be an option to only exclude a few tags. (Eg for myself, I would probably filter out anything that isn't general D&D, 3e, Pathfinder or 4e.)


----------



## Libramarian (Oct 15, 2012)

You'll get used to it.

I know that sounds dismissive, but yeah.

It just feels like spam because there's a whack of new threads you've never seen before. But obviously they're not actually new, you just haven't seen them because you weren't hanging around those forums. Once you get used to these threads, you won't have the "AHHH SPAM" feeling again, because from this point forward new threads will be trickle in normally.


----------



## Libramarian (Oct 15, 2012)

(Psi)SeveredHead said:


> Unfortunately, there doesn't yet seem to be an option to only exclude a few tags. (Eg for myself, I would probably filter out anything that isn't general D&D, 3e, Pathfinder or 4e.)



There are only two threads on the first page that have one of early edition tags you want to exclude.


----------



## Psion (Oct 15, 2012)

(Psi)SeveredHead said:


> As discussed in the Meta forum, you can avoid tags you don't like. Click on a tag and it'll filter out the other tags.
> 
> Unfortunately, there doesn't yet seem to be an option to only exclude a few tags. (Eg for myself, I would probably filter out anything that isn't general D&D, 3e, Pathfinder or 4e.)




Exactly. Tags are a suboptimal solution. If you had a check-box setup where you could just filter out specific tags, then it would be workable.


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 15, 2012)

The tags are sub-optimal.

The tags for Next, 4e, 2nd, and Pathfinder, are all text on a white background. They should have different colors so they pop easier.

Also: the forum should have a dynamic post filtering option that you can access on the fly from the top of the page. Just click some check boxes to include, rather than exclude everything other than one tag.

I would still like next to get it's own sub-forum. It's not even technically a game yet, and it seems to be weeding out everything else right now.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Oct 15, 2012)

Annnnnnd Mark!

59minutes!

Who won the pool?


----------



## Sammael (Oct 15, 2012)

And, just as I thought, there is no way to filter the new forum in Tapatalk. Until the situation is remedied, I am done with ENW.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattachine (Oct 15, 2012)

What's Tapatalk?

Anyway, the tags solution is good for those of us who only want one set of threads.

For those that read two or three, clicking a tag is similar to switching forums under the old system. *shrug*


----------



## Morrus (Oct 15, 2012)

Since we already have a 120+ post thread about this very topic, I'll close this one.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Oct 20, 2012)

I'd have thought finding the other thread in this forum was obvious, but in case not http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/330172-big-changes-acoming-merging-d-d-forums.html

Cheers


----------

